# Icloud , Applications et données



## diabolo666 (22 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, quelqu'un peut il m expliquer comment fonctionne le cloud ? quand je supprime une application sur mon iphone 6s j'ai le message " la suppression de cette app entrainera aussi celle de ces données bla bla bla mais les document et données deja stocké dans icloud ne seront pas supprimé " pouvez vous me dire comment les supprimés et comment n'avoir plus aucune données de ce genre sur mon telephone ? pour etre sur que ce que je supprime soit vraiment surpprimé ! merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2019)

Je me pose la même Q tu as résolu ce soucis ?


----------

